# Krown rust proofing?



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Hey all,

Been enjoying my Tiguan Highline this past couple months and now that winter is right around the corner I'm starting to think about the salty madness that is Southern Ontario in the winter.

Wondering what you think of getting the car sprayed at some place like Krown to try and keep the rust down. I realize rust isn't necessarily the problem it used to be on older cars, but I'm thinking long term and trying to save myself some headaches when I go to work on the vehicle (rusty bolts/parts etc.).

Thoughts? Experiences? Any comments would be appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Well is this necessary with VW 12 year rust through warranty? Assuming Canada is afforded this.


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

quaudi said:


> Well is this necessary with VW 12 year rust through warranty? Assuming Canada is afforded this.


Looks like in Canada we have a 7 year (unlimited kms) rust through warranty. 2017 and older had 12 yr 200,000 km warranty.


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm dubious of any "spray on" rust protection. The real issue, it seems to me, is all the nooks, crannies and cavities that you can't spray but water can get force into while driving and get trapped to cause rust.
I think the dip process they use in the factory is probably as good as you'll ever get .


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

VW has about the best paint process in the industry. I wouldn't apply anything, just keep the car as clean as possible. If you have a garage that stays above freezing, give the underside and wheel wells a good spray to rinse off any grit and chemicals, then let it thoroughly dry inside. Our '98 Passat, that I bought new, has zero rust, and has made many six trips to northern New England and QC.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

I agree, I am at the same point. Almost time to think about winter since I live in Toronto.
Prior to living in Toronto I was in Edmonton for 20 Years. I never had any new car undercoated or treated within the 10 years I owned them I never had any rust.
But now living in Toronto it is Salt City. I had a new Jeep Prior to my Tiguan for 7 years I had no rust on it but I had the full package done when I had purchased it.
With Regards to Krown, Don't they drill holes in all of the Doors and Frame? Does that cause noise? or water to get in where they drilled?

I might just leave this car and see how I make out.
What did you decide to do Munnjo?

Athlon


----------



## Munnjo (Sep 2, 2018)

Athlon64BIT said:


> I agree, I am at the same point. Almost time to think about winter since I live in Toronto.
> Prior to living in Toronto I was in Edmonton for 20 Years. I never had any new car undercoated or treated within the 10 years I owned them I never had any rust.
> But now living in Toronto it is Salt City. I had a new Jeep Prior to my Tiguan for 7 years I had no rust on it but I had the full package done when I had purchased it.
> With Regards to Krown, Don't they drill holes in all of the Doors and Frame? Does that cause noise? or water to get in where they drilled?
> ...


Still haven't quite decided yet. I'm not too concerned about the actual body panels rusting out - you hardly see any rusty cars now. I'm more concerned with the exposed parts and hardware (suspension components, nuts, bolts etc.). Those don't appear to have any protection on them and I'm wondering how they'll hold up to the salty roads here. This is my first VW and the triple square bolts that I see all over the place look like they'd be a nightmare once they get rusty. Not sure anything will prevent the rust entirely though.

As for the drilling of holes etc, it's really not too bad. They do drill a few holes throughout the body to mist the oil inside the various body panels. I had it done to my civic a few times, and our work vehicles have it done and it's not too obtrusive. They're located places that aren't overly visible and are capped with a mostly flush black cap.


----------



## WWagen (Jul 10, 2017)

I'm in an '18 SportWagen and contemplating the same thing. Ottawa has salty winters as well. For people concerned about drilling holes in doors etc., I have had them simply underspray the car before. Just ask and they can probably quote you a lower price for it as well. Still not sure if I will spray this car or not though.


----------



## southpawboston (Feb 3, 2018)

Third party spray-on coatings had dubious success long ago when cars were not galvanized, and I'm guessing they are nothing more than snake oil today, when all cars are galvanized and have extensive factory coatings. Most new cars also have various plastic under-body panels bolted on to improve aerodynamic airflow underneath the car (VWs do, at least), so what would be the point of spraying those plastic panels?

You are much more likely to experience rust from chips and dings on the external visible paintwork than you are from underneath or inside. And naturally, that source of rust is never covered under warranty. Rusting from the inside out almost never happens anymore.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Only VW / Audi / Porsche vehicles have 100% galvanized sheetmetal.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

CC'ed said:


> Only VW / Audi / Porsche vehicles have 100% galvanized sheetmetal.


I believe this is factually incorrect.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

What other manufacturer has 100% galvanized unibodies? Many have some galvanized areas, but not the entire chassis.


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

CC'ed said:


> What other manufacturer has 100% galvanized unibodies? Many have some galvanized areas, but not the entire chassis.


Dunno. You made a far reaching statement that I thought you might want to defend. Pretty much all Japanese and Korean manufacturers are claiming they do galvanized bodies.

Take this as an anecdote: I'm from Ottawa ON and we got salt on the road for 5 month each year. Years ago I used to see rusted out Mazda 3s and Ford Focuses. These days they have been supplanted by Golfs with whole swaths of paint peeling off around the arches. Just saying...


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow, that 7 year warranty is some fresh bull****. I can see why, considering the wait times for current warranty claims are insane, but still, that 12 year warranty is a major reason why I like driving VWs.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

If you’re concerned about bolts, start going around undoing them and put antisieze on.


----------



## Athlon64BIT (Oct 3, 2018)

LOL


----------

